# Tugs



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

There is a lovely old steam Tug, located at Victoria Dock 2 in Melbourne at present, named the Wattle.
It was built at Cockatoo Island in Sydney, and launched in 1933.
For many years she ran cruises around Melbourne surrounding areas, eventually suspending her marine commercial service in 2003.
Details :- 

Propellor 7' 6".

Engine Two cylinder, compound steam, operating boiler pressure 130 psi ( 900 kpa ), 

Boiler Oil Fired, twin furnace scotch marine.

Engine speed 100 rpm.

Recognised by The National Trust.

Regards, Terence Williams. R538301.


----------

